# Hundreds of rats and babies need homes in California asap! Huge hoarding rescue!



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

There has been ANOTHER enormous hoarding case.. 500 rats to rescue and almost all the females are pregnant. There are tons of rats needing homes, and there are lots of babies available and lots more babies to come! Please consider looking into adopting or fostering some of these poor rats or helping out this rescue's case if you can. This rescue is located mainly in the Bay Area of California, but I'm sure they would be thrilled to get help from anywhere!

http://www.northstarrescue.org/adopt-a-pet/adoptable-rats

https://www.facebook.com/NorthStarRescue?fref=ts


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Awwww. Poor things!

Wish there were a ratty train heading across country to FL! I would take a pregnant momma.


----------



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

Finnebon said:


> There has been ANOTHER enormous hoarding case.. 500 rats to rescue and almost all the females are pregnant. There are tons of rats needing homes, and there are lots of babies available and lots more babies to come! Please consider looking into adopting or fostering some of these poor rats or helping out this rescue's case if you can. This rescue is located mainly in the Bay Area of California, but I'm sure they would be thrilled to get help from anywhere!
> 
> http://www.northstarrescue.org/adopt-a-pet/adoptable-rats
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/NorthStarRescue?fref=ts


 Curse it. I wish I was in CA, I want to be there so bad. Too bad this wasn't three years from now, or I'd be there going to college and I could take a couple (dozen xD).

It's so terrible to hear about this.... all hoarding cases. The poor little things need hugs and loves :'(

Somebody call Best Friends, I'm sure they'd take some (well they might have already, I need to check).


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

I am in So Cal. Any way they are affiliated with anyone down here?


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

monster_paws said:


> I am in So Cal. Any way they are affiliated with anyone down here?


I'm not sure.. you could try contacting them. I'm sure they are sending rats all over to anyone who can take them. You can contact them easily through their facebook page for Northstar Rescue. I think they're centered in Pacifica and San Jose.


----------



## Mene (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm in Norcal. I will contact them and see if I can help.


----------

